# VW Scirocco comeback



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

The Roc to have is a first-gen with round headlights.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Tell you what.. if VW makes a GTI/1337 version with nice looking wheels, recaro seats, etc., and a sweet 6 cyl. motor, and they somehow manage to keep the price relatively tame, they will sell a boatload of them. But if they follow the current trend (ala Phaeton), and overprice the thing, they will shoot themselves in the foot and sell just a few.

I remember getting out of school and buying a 1991 VW GTI 16v. Holy crap that car was fun as hell, and pretty damn fast for a 4 cyl. I drooled over the Corrado, and wanted one really bad, but the insurance on it was astronomical for a 22yr old at the time. Insurance wasnt cheap on the GTI either, but much less than the corrado. I still miss the GTI every once in a while.

If VW does it right, the Scirocco could be a cool little car. Cant wait to see what they do with it.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thought we could use some updated Corrado/Scirroco renditions. Looks pretty cool, hopefully it'll be a harder tuned GTI. Rumor is 2008, 3.2 VR6 w/ AWD.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I doubt the Board of VW will let them build this car. After the Phaeton fiasco, I don't think VW has the finances currently to launch another new car.

I don't see a lot of folks clammering for a new sport coupe from VW. Would be accepted much like the RX7. Luke warm. Audi is already there with performance car offerings.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> I doubt the Board of VW will let them build this car. After the Phaeton fiasco, I don't think VW has the finances currently to launch another new car.
> 
> I don't see a lot of folks clammering for a new sport coupe from VW. Would be accepted much like the RX7. Luke warm. Audi is already there with performance car offerings.


Does it really cost much for VW to release another Golf, with Golf engines, Golf Haldex, but with a nice coupe body?

VW did recently kill a number of future models, but this Scirocco was still on the board.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> Does it really cost much for VW to release another Golf, with Golf engines, Golf Haldex, but with a nice coupe body?
> 
> VW did recently kill a number of future models, but this Scirocco was still on the board.


If it just a Golf with new skin, it might go. I thought this was a new car from ground up.

Sounds like this is more a Celica competitor.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I loved the Scirroco what a great car, the GTI and also the GTI 16V were wonderful... that's why I bought a Corrado VR6 in 1992... :thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> If it just a Golf with new skin, it might go.


Isnt that what a scirocco always was? :dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Isnt that what a scirocco always was? :dunno:


And so was the Corrado.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> If it just a Golf with new skin, it might go. I thought this was a new car from ground up.
> 
> Sounds like this is more a Celica competitor.


VW Group has always use the same platform to produce different cars. The Audi TT is based on the Golf platform.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks yummy, still a CGI though


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

That's a very cool looking VW....they're definately trying to emulate BMW design.

Looks like VW is going retro....even the Rabbit is coming back! (Golf to be badged "Rabbit" in N. America for the new body style)


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, the nostalgia. My very first car was a '77 Scirocco, and I loved it dearly. It was a hand me down from dad.. and only two years old! (  ). Such fond memories... I even remember the tag line in the advertising:

"Scirocco: a hot desert wind.... Scirocco: a hot new car from Volkswagen!"

 

--J.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

MG67 said:


> I loved the Scirroco what a great car, the GTI and also the GTI 16V were wonderful... that's why I bought a Corrado VR6 in 1992... :thumbup:


I bought a brand new GTI in 1986. That car had to be the biggest POS I have ever owned. I was never so happy to get rid of a car. It ran great but everything else about the car was complete crap.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mule pics!


----------

